# Phoenixsound RSD horns?



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anyone here know what horns are available on the RSD sound file from Phoenix?

I know some of their diesel files have the option to chose from 1 or 2 horns.

The online clip has a multi-chime. Possibly 3 chime?

Online Clip for RSD 


Unfortunately I don't have a phoenix sound board with me (here in California) to test with to see what horns are available on it. But it looks like there are two to choose from based on the options in the computer program.


My guess is the other would be a single chime. But just a guess.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, 

You are local. Why not give Jonathan a call (EMW). He will know.


----------

